# Sea Shells In African Tank



## Grill The Krill (Nov 19, 2010)

Is it ok to add sea shells to an African tank as a water hardener?*H2*H2


----------



## Grill The Krill (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow!!! Thanks for the awesome amount of input....


----------

